# Need help finding out what & treating my Kissing Gourami



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

My poor kissing Gourami yesterday wasn't eating & not it's self & then I noticed these black things on her head & look like they are burrowed into her head unless it's some kind of black spots. It also is on one of my small female Molly's as well.


















any help would be great, I don't want to loose the fish or have any other fish get infected. That tank has never had any sick fish in it & hasn't had a new fish in the tank since before Christmas.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I still need help to ID what this is & to save my fish. Any help would be nice.


----------

